# Next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday December 26th:After Xmas Ride!!!!



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2015)

Sooooooo who want's to work off some of that ham,stuffing and pie by riding your vintage bike around beautiful Monrovia!!! We've moved this month's ride to the 4th Saturday due to some scheduling conflicts so that more riders can join us. Hope you can too! Meet up @9am at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle, Monrovia, CA 91016. Roll out around 10-ish. See you there!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2015)

*Derek(fatbike) is coming to town!!!!*

My buddy Derek(fatbike) is coming down from Portland in a couple weeks to visit family for the Holidays here in SoCal and will be joining us for our Monrovia Ride! My girl & I stayed with him for a few days a couple years ago & had a great time riding, eating & drinking up in P-Town. Come on down & join us for the ride, then hang out as we ride to several local spots for some beers. Planning to roll over to Monrovia's Pacific Plate Brewery and indulge in their freshly brewed libations

Pics from our time with Derek up in Portland:













Outside the famous Lucky Lab Brewery




Derek & I at one of many local pubs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

So who's coming out to ride with us??? I know it's the day after Christmas, but after a day or so of eating & drinking you gotta get out & ride! I promise we'll take it easy & make a stop or two to help remedy that hangover.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 21, 2015)

I've been wanting to go for quite a while and will finally be able to make this one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Awesome!!! Be great to meet you & your bike. Whatcha riding??


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 21, 2015)

probably my 39 5 bar 



fordmike65 said:


> Awesome!!! Be great to meet you & your bike. Whatcha riding??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pics??


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll post some if I have a chance. 



fordmike65 said:


> Pics??


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Cool. Was thinking I'll give the Colson's a break and ride my Hawthorne Twin Bar(AKA 5Bar)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey, they make a cream for that itch buddy...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

HA! You would be eyeing my b@lls!


----------



## Eric (Dec 22, 2015)

Shawna and I will be there.  Cant wait.  Will there be a bar stop with proper craft beers on this ride?  We will be riding Schwinn's


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

Eric said:


> Shawna and I will be there.  Cant wait.  Will there be a bar stop with proper craft beers on this ride?  We will be riding Schwinn's




Yes! Plan is to ride around town, stop for a bite/drinks, then roll down to Monrovia's very own Pacific Plate Brewery!

http://pacificplatebrewing.com/wp/index.html.var/


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2015)

As you can see, this won't be our first ride down there


----------



## Eric (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok great I cant wait.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bump up for tomorrows Ride.
I am planning on being there; need to borrow a bike to ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 25, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Bump up for tomorrows Ride.
> I am planning on being there; need to borrow a bike to ride.




I'm sure I can round one up for you. My crusty but trusty(kinda) '37 Merc should be up for the ride. Lmk...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2015)

Nice turnout today. Thanks to all that made it out! Merry Christmas!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 26, 2015)

I was there in spirit!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 26, 2015)

Good day for a ride in SGV, a bit brisk by the end, but a good day


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Digital Camera, Not a Cellphone*

Great Scott; pics


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2015)

You guys never eat at places like that on rides I've been on, guess I missed out, food looks great and ride looks fun too.


----------

